# فندق بس ايه من الاخر



## zoromba (19 يونيو 2007)

فندق بس ايه من الاخر


----------



## معماري ناقد (19 يونيو 2007)

ما شاء الله يا بشمهندس

الاخراج رائع اكيد

والتصميم الخارجي رائع وقد نجح في تظليل الواجهات من ذاتها .

وفقك الله


----------



## rafter (19 يونيو 2007)

ماشاء الله فعلا رائع


----------



## معمارية من بغداد (19 يونيو 2007)

واو ....رائع 
عاشت الايادي


----------



## سحر+مهندسة (19 يونيو 2007)

ماشاء الله فعلا رائع جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المعمار أحمد (19 يونيو 2007)

التصيير قمة في الروعة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## كريم العاني (19 يونيو 2007)

جميل جدا وتسلم على هذا الجهد


----------



## zoromba (21 يونيو 2007)

تمام الحمد بسم الله ما شاء الله


----------



## المعمار العراقي (22 يونيو 2007)

فعلا روعــــــــــة من ناحية التصميم جيد والاظهار رائـــــــــع جدا..........بارك الله فيك


----------



## zoromba (22 يونيو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (22 يونيو 2007)

ان شاء الله


----------



## م سعودي (22 يونيو 2007)

ماشاء الله عليك وبالتوفيق الدائم ..............................


----------



## soumiiiii (23 يونيو 2007)

بصراحة أنا معجبة جدا بأعمالك
لأنو لهلق ما انعرض بهالمنتدى أعمال
فيها ابداع حقيقي متل أعمالك وبتمنى تعلى وتكبر
بتصاميمك أكتر واكتر


----------



## YAAF12 (23 يونيو 2007)

مجهود جبار وعمل اكثر من رائع 
لكن اللي كسفني الواجهة فيها صليب


----------



## ibrahims (23 يونيو 2007)

ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله


----------



## zoromba (24 يونيو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## عمرو1311 (24 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله ماشاء الله


----------



## arcaalex (24 يونيو 2007)

مجهود جميل
بارك الله فيك


----------



## zoromba (24 يونيو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (26 يونيو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## الفادي (27 يونيو 2007)

اتمنى لك التوفيق عمل رائع جدا ولكن الومك على البوستر لانه مقلل من جمال وروعة التصميم والاخراج


----------



## الفادي (27 يونيو 2007)

اتمنى لك التوفيق عمل رائع جدا ولكن الومك على البوستر لانه مقلل من جمال وروعة التصميم والاخراج


----------



## zoromba (29 يونيو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (30 يونيو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## essa2000eg (30 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم 

ايه يا جماعة كل حاجة رائع وخلاص فين يا سيدى الفاضل المساقط ولا المشروع ده مشروع مناظير


----------



## salah al ali (30 يونيو 2007)

واضح انه عمل رائع--واخراجه ممتاز--وبذل فيه جهد كبير--ولكن الملاحظ ان الواجهات اقرب الئ مبنئ اداري من فندق


----------



## عاشقة الفردوس (30 يونيو 2007)

مودرن حلو مرة


----------



## zoromba (1 يوليو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (5 يوليو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## teba yaser (7 يوليو 2007)

رائع وحلو وفقك الله


----------



## zoromba (10 يوليو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (12 يوليو 2007)

ما شاء ،، الله تبارك الله ،،


----------



## الحربي محمد (12 يوليو 2007)

الله يوفقك تصميم رأئع وأخراج ممتاز


----------



## zoromba (15 يوليو 2007)

دانا طلعت جامد اوى فى الديزين


----------



## اميره صلاح (15 يوليو 2007)

رائع جداااا وما شاء الله عليك


----------



## zoromba (17 يوليو 2007)

: renhidal omaymaa.rar Remove


----------



## بارتنون (18 يوليو 2007)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
وإلى الأمام
وأتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## صالح الطوباسي (18 يوليو 2007)

وما الحياة الدنيا الال لهو ولعب


----------



## engawy (18 يوليو 2007)

مجهود جميل .....و نتمنى ان نرى افضل من ذلك


----------



## zoromba (20 يوليو 2007)

هذا الفندق كان احد مشاريعيى وانا فى السنة التانية عمارة


----------



## نوال م م (20 يوليو 2007)

ماشاء الله جدا رائع مشكور


----------



## جميل الليسي (20 يوليو 2007)

مشاء الله جميل


----------



## محمود السيد حسن (20 يوليو 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## zoromba (21 يوليو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## emyrayq (22 يوليو 2007)

بجد فندق جاااااااااامد وكمان الاظهار جميل جدا ربنا يوفقك


----------



## أسماء نمر (25 يوليو 2007)

من الأخر روعة
وطريقة عرضه في البوستر مع الألوان الغامقة بتجنن


----------



## zoromba (26 يوليو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (26 يوليو 2007)

وشكرا على اهتمامكوا


----------



## zoromba (30 يوليو 2007)

وشكرا على اهتمامكوا


----------



## حازم العطيفى (30 يوليو 2007)

تصميم قوى .... واخراج جميل ........ 
واتقان فى الثرى دى ماكس فعلا ....


----------



## ايادعبداللطيف (1 أغسطس 2007)

تصميم حلو ينطيكم العافيه


----------



## zoromba (1 أغسطس 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (1 أغسطس 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## حازم العطيفى (1 أغسطس 2007)

من الاخرررررررررررررررر يا باشا


----------



## zoromba (1 أغسطس 2007)

تمام جدا شكرا على اهتمامكوا


----------



## zoromba (3 أغسطس 2007)

تمام جدا شكرا على اهتمامكوا


----------



## zoromba (8 أغسطس 2007)

تمام جدا شكرا على اهتمامكوا


----------



## zoromba (11 أغسطس 2007)

ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله


----------



## zoromba (13 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووورين


----------



## zoromba (13 أغسطس 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx


----------



## زكرياء 08 (14 أغسطس 2007)

فعلا روعــــــــــة من ناحية التصميم


----------



## zoromba (22 أغسطس 2007)

coooooooooooool


----------



## (( ArchiVision )) (22 أغسطس 2007)

ابدااااع ومشرووع جميل بس اختيار اللقطات بالكاميرة كانت غير موفقة كفاية
هذا رائي


----------



## zoromba (24 أغسطس 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx


----------



## معمارى تحت الانشاء (24 أغسطس 2007)

ما شاء الله بجد 

بارك الله فيك:77:


----------



## يزن العرابي (25 أغسطس 2007)

ما شاء الله


----------



## zoromba (26 أغسطس 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx


----------



## zoromba (27 أغسطس 2007)

thnxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## zoromba (28 أغسطس 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## لو كوربوزييه (28 أغسطس 2007)

ايه ده يا زورو ....المنظور وقف في زوري ...شوية خطوط رأسيه وافقية ؟؟؟؟....
هيه دي العمارة ؟؟؟؟


----------



## zoromba (29 أغسطس 2007)

يا ريت البيه لوكوربوزية يبطل خفة دم ويعرفنا ويرينا شغلوا بلاش يبقى بتاع كلام وبس


----------



## hamsa (29 أغسطس 2007)

مجهود رائع جدا..والاخراج اروع...لكن لم اجد مسقط الطابق المتكرر...تسلم يداك


----------



## zoromba (29 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على الاهتمام


----------



## zoromba (29 أغسطس 2007)

قريبا ان شاء الله هبدأ انزل مشاريع ليا كاملة


----------



## لو كوربوزييه (30 أغسطس 2007)

مشاريع كاملة كمان .....ربنا يستررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## zoromba (3 سبتمبر 2007)

(لوكوربوزيو _________كمرمبة يعنى )






















ده الاسم الجديد اللى انا سميتهولوا ( لوكوربوزية _ كرمبة )
تحرير/حذف الرسالة


----------



## سعيد السعيدي (3 سبتمبر 2007)

جميل جدا جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــدا ................. الله يبارك بيك و أكثر و أكثر


----------



## zoromba (4 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الصبا (4 سبتمبر 2007)

فعلا كتله جيده مشكوررررررر


----------



## zoromba (4 سبتمبر 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (7 سبتمبر 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## سامح عمارة (8 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك 
هكذا يكون التصميم
ورمضان كريم


----------



## م.جمال العبري (8 سبتمبر 2007)

بالفعل تصميم رائع جدا .. بارك الله فيك.


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (8 سبتمبر 2007)

انا مش قادر اقول حاجة اكثر من ربنا يحفظك من الحسد

ماشاء الله انتي داهية الاخراج وهذا لقب تستحقة بجدارة


_سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد الا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك_


----------



## مجو27 (8 سبتمبر 2007)

ماشاء الله
مبالغة
استمر في ذلك


----------



## zoromba (8 سبتمبر 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال ويا جماعة انا م محمد زرمبة


----------



## midraw (9 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله
بارك الله
بارك الله


----------



## Prof.Firas (9 سبتمبر 2007)

عاشت الأيادي لكن كان بودي اشوف الفندق من الأول و ليس من الأخر 
تحياتي


----------



## zoromba (12 سبتمبر 2007)

.الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## بيبو المصري2008 (12 سبتمبر 2007)

على فكره ممكن اي مهندس يسرق مجهودك لأنك اديتله فكره في منتهى الروعه


----------



## بيبو المصري2008 (12 سبتمبر 2007)

وكمان انا ردي للناس اللي عاوزه المساقط عاوزاها ليه علشان تسرق المشروع جاهز وخلاص ويالي بتتريق ورينا شغلك


----------



## أسماء1986 (14 سبتمبر 2007)

c'est vraiment nagnifique


----------



## zoromba (17 سبتمبر 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال وكل واحد بقى وزمتوا


----------



## zoromba (20 سبتمبر 2007)

ربنا يباركلك والف شكر على مشارك


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (20 سبتمبر 2007)

المشروع اظهاره في منتهى الجمال وواضح المجهود لكن كتله المبنى هيا اللي غريبه جدا دي كتله فندق؟ ازاي ده اكتر مشروع الواحد يفنن فيه وطالع ونازل ودورانات وابداع انا شايفه كتله مجمع محاكم ,مبنى ادري بالكتير مكتبه عامه كنت اتوقع منك كتله وواجهات احلى من كده كتير لفندق بس عموما مدام مشروع قديم مش حندق معاك كل اللي يجي منك حلو ورمضان كريم


----------



## sasy0o0o (20 سبتمبر 2007)

تحفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة بجد


----------



## mansour2000 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

nice pictures


----------



## mansour2000 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## dodyrewishmoot (21 سبتمبر 2007)

ما شاء الله...الإظهار فوق من ممتاز...اما كتصميم خارجى...فحاسس إنه تقليدى إلى حد ما...بس بجد مشروع جمييل...ربنا يوفقك


----------



## حماده حمدي (22 سبتمبر 2007)

كويس بس فيه افكار احلى من كده بكتير:77:


----------



## omezon (22 سبتمبر 2007)

ma 3agbnesh dah ashbah be gam3a fe el mabna beta3o el 2sase 
mosh 3aref eza kan kalme sa7 bas dah ely 7asetoh lama shoftoh


----------



## sasy0o0o (22 سبتمبر 2007)

ازاى بقى مش حلو دة الراجل عامل احلى شغل اظهار واخراج للكتلة نفسها لا بجد شغل الاخراج عندك تمام


----------



## enjmido (22 سبتمبر 2007)

االسلام عليكم اشكرك اولا حبيىب على اهتمامك العظيم لافاده المعمارين اخوانك ولكن اهنئك على مجودك الاعظم فى الاخراج ولكن سائل عن وظيفتك كمعمارى اى تصميم المخطاطات اوا لمساقط الافقيه 

شايف ان التصميم ومش واخد حقه خالص كمعمارى 
ولكن اهنئك على اخراجك حبيبى تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق


----------



## معمارية من البصرة (22 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على المشاركة
وجزاكم الله خيرا
تقبلو مروري:14:


----------



## omezon (22 سبتمبر 2007)

sakloh mo3tad .. ana mmken mosh fahem la2ene ensha2e mosh fahem radak ..el 3elme 3ala el mawdo3 bas ana batklim 3aleh enoh yeshbeh mabna edare so3'ayer 3ade ...mosh feh afkra teshed we keda 
la2ene mafhmsh fe sho3'loko el ma3zeraa 3al el tadakhol bas ana ba7eb atfarag 3ala el tasmimat el gededa ely teshed fe el goz2 el me3mare
shokran 3ala el rad


----------



## محمد مجدي عبدالله (22 سبتمبر 2007)

مش عارف اقولك ايه غير ربنا يوفقك يارب ونشوف منك المزيد والتقدم مع امنياتي لك بالتوفيق والنجاح والتقدم


----------



## مسطره (24 سبتمبر 2007)

هو التصميم كويس بس مينفعش يكون لفندق ممكن شركه او مبنى ادارى حكومى


----------



## نجوى بغداد (24 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم التصميم جميل و غريب و يكون اجمل اذا كان على ارض الواقع و لكن الواجهة تحتاج حركة اكثر


----------



## gohary (24 سبتمبر 2007)

حلو جدااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## gohary (24 سبتمبر 2007)

ممتاز فكرة حلوة جدا


----------



## zoromba (26 سبتمبر 2007)

هو فعلا انا بعد اما خلصتوا الحمد لله جبت فى المشروع 95 امتياز بس الدكتور قالى لو كان ميدى ادارى كان هيبقى احلى


----------



## خالد يونس (26 سبتمبر 2007)

انا شوفته معاك فى الكليه يا زرمبه وطبعا رائع يا باشا 
الحمد لله وربنا يوفقك ويوفقنا بأذن الله 
رمضان كريم


----------



## zoromba (28 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا يا خالد وربنا يكرمك


----------



## لو كوربوزييه (28 سبتمبر 2007)

انت رجعت تاني يا عم بومبه ....
ياعم ده مشروع منشوع من المجلات ...لكن للاسف ماعرفتش تنشع مبني فنادق ...عشان مابتعرفش تقري مشروع ايه ...ده مبني اداري يا عم بومبه


----------



## sasy0o0o (28 سبتمبر 2007)

ياريت يالوكور بوزييه يبقى اسلوبنا فى النقد والتعليق ارقى من كدة


----------



## الملكة فريدة (28 سبتمبر 2007)

ما شاء الله بارك الله فيك والى الامام


----------



## zoromba (30 سبتمبر 2007)

انا هرد عليك واقولك حاجة بس اللهم انى صايم


----------



## الفقير الى ربه (4 أكتوبر 2007)

ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله


----------



## سيد صدقى (4 أكتوبر 2007)

تسلم ايدك و الى الامام دائماً


----------



## معماري ينبع (4 أكتوبر 2007)

مجهود رائع


----------



## محموديوسف (7 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحقيقة مجهود ممتاز في التفكير في الكتل والاخراج أيضاً ولكن لا تزعل مني هذا ليس بفندق ولكنه يميل في الحقيقة إلى كونه مبنى إداري وهذا واضح في التعامل مع الكتل والاحساس النمطي في الواجهة غير أن الجهد المبذول فيها جيد جداً ... وربنا يوفقك.
إخوك في الله


----------



## zoromba (7 أكتوبر 2007)

انا مش عارف ليه الناس كلها بتقولى انوا مبنى ادارى انا مش عارف ايه السبب


----------



## لامبارد (8 أكتوبر 2007)

عاشت هالايادي وبارك الله بيك وزادك ابداع


----------



## أبن الفيحاء-حسن (8 أكتوبر 2007)

عمل جدا جميل 
وقدرة في الاخراج ممتازة


----------



## على رجب الحسانى (8 أكتوبر 2007)

انا انسان بسيط ولكن بعشق برنامج الاوتو كاد تصميمك فوق الرائع بمراحل مبهر جدا بكل المقايس وربنا يزيدك يا بشمهندس كمان وكمان اخوك فى االله على رجب الحسانى


----------



## sasy0o0o (9 أكتوبر 2007)

هوة التعليق على انة مبنى ادارى دة نظرا لانتشار فكرة التعبير الصريح شوية للكتلة بين المعماريين العرب
يعنى فندق لازم يبقى كتلته ناطقة بالفخامة والارسطورقراتية وكمان البهرج اللافتة للنظر
لكن فى الحقيقة انا معاك فى التصميم لانة دة النموذج اللى مش بيتنفذ غيرة على ارض الواقع خصوصا فى مصر
يبقى الابدى اننا نطورة ونحاول نعدل منظرة بالظبط زى ماعملت 
وبعدين الاخوة مش واخدين بالهم ولا ايه من لوكوربوزيية (المعمارى الشهير مش عضو المنتدى) كان بيتكلم عن العمارة والوظيفة بيقول ان المنزل او البيت مجرد الة تؤدى وظيفة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!
يابشمهندس المشروع ليك مش عليك خصوصا لو الوظائف متادية صح
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## zoromba (12 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جدا على تعليقك sasy


----------



## sasy0o0o (13 أكتوبر 2007)

لا شكر على واجب وشهادة حق


----------



## eng_roro4a (14 أكتوبر 2007)

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااو جميل جدن


----------



## zoromba (14 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جدا على تعليقاتكم


----------



## zoromba (16 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جدا على هالكرم


----------



## arch nana (16 أكتوبر 2007)

جميل والاخراج حلو دا الرندر برازيل ولا فيراى


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (16 أكتوبر 2007)

ما شاء الله

سلمت يداك
وسلم فكرك وابداعك

اخراج ايضا اكثر من روعة

لي ملحوظة
تتضاءل بجانب ابداعك الجميل
وهي
ان شعوري بالواجهات الخارجية 
هو الى المبنى الاداري اكثر من الفندقي

لا ادري فقد اكون غير محقا


مشكورا اخونا الفاضل zoromba


----------



## zoromba (17 أكتوبر 2007)

اولا ردا على arch nana انا شغال ماكس 8 + فاى راى 1.5 + فوتوشوب


----------



## zoromba (17 أكتوبر 2007)

يعنى والله يا ( نهر النيل ) هو الدكتور نفسوا ادانى الحمد لله اعلى درجة 95 وكان مبسوط جدا وقالى الكلتلة تحفة الحمد لله بس قالى انوا شكلوا مبنى ادارى بس هو حلو اوى فانا مش عارف والله ليه هو مش مدى على فندق اصل احنا كان عندنا محددات تصميم فنسب المبنى تبعا للقانون لازم تكون كدا فكل الدفعة كان نسب المبتى شبهى كنسب فقط


----------



## hady abdulla (18 أكتوبر 2007)

انت راجل زي العسل و شغلك فلله


----------



## zoromba (18 أكتوبر 2007)

ههههههه شكرا جدا على ردك


----------



## zoromba (19 أكتوبر 2007)

ههههههه شكرا جدا على ردك


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (19 أكتوبر 2007)

ما شاء الله 
جميل جدا 
تسلم ايدك على هذا المشروع 
بالتوفيق


----------



## zoromba (20 أكتوبر 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx kteeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## zoromba (26 أكتوبر 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx kteeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## zoromba (30 أكتوبر 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx kteeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 أكتوبر 2007)

تصميم جميل فعلاًً
وفقك الله


----------



## zoromba (1 نوفمبر 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx kteeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## zoromba (14 نوفمبر 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx kteeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## وليد الثرواني (14 نوفمبر 2007)

تصميم رائع جدا جدا.


----------



## ربيع الروح (14 نوفمبر 2007)

فكرة رائعة وبه توظيف بصري جميل


----------



## zoromba (16 نوفمبر 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx kteeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## حبى الاسلام (16 نوفمبر 2007)

بصراحه اكثر من رائع ما شاء الله


----------



## freeribo (17 نوفمبر 2007)

مشروع جميل 
و الاظهار جميل


----------



## محمدعلاءالدين (18 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك اللة فيك وبالتوفيق


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (19 نوفمبر 2007)

ماشاء الله فعلا رائع، ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله


----------



## محمود السيد حسن (20 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ffares213 (20 نوفمبر 2007)

جميل جدا مجهود جبار قمة في الروعة


----------



## zoromba (21 نوفمبر 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx kteeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## crismis2000 (21 نوفمبر 2007)

ماشاء الله على هالتصميم الرائع
يعطيك العافية


----------



## zoromba (22 نوفمبر 2007)

ربنا يخليك


----------



## zoromba (7 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## zoromba (11 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## zoromba (16 ديسمبر 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## معماري شاطر (16 ديسمبر 2007)

ممتاز ورائع 
م.محمد هندم


----------



## بريهان (16 ديسمبر 2007)

مشروع جميل وفقك الله


----------



## يزن العرابي (18 ديسمبر 2007)

فندق جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## zoromba (21 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## معمارية مشغولة (22 ديسمبر 2007)

ما شاء الله المجهود جميل جدا
و لكن هناك شئ
الا ترى ان المشروع كواجهات اقرب الى مبنى ادارى ؟؟؟
و لا أقصد الاحراج أو الاهانة


----------



## عمر المعماري (23 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : 
إظهار رائع ،وشغل الإخراج جميل ، ولكن لدي بعض الإسفسارات : هل الكتلة كتلة فندق ، تشطيب الواجهات كأنه مبنى إداري ، عدد الأدوار صغير ، أين مسقط الدورالمتكرر ، وهذا رأي بصراحة وأتمنى أن تتقبله . 
وشكرا لك ومزيد من التقدم .


----------



## zoromba (24 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## zoromba (1 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمدابوحية (2 يناير 2008)

مجهود واضح فيه الابداع ومستقبل باهر ان شاء الله


----------



## هشام آل كمال (2 يناير 2008)

جهد مشكور أتمنى لك التوفيق لكن هناك بعض الوقفات مع الكتل في الواجهات تحتاج إلى إعادة دراسة وفي إعتقادي أن بعض الكتل يمكن تطويرها كمفهوم للعمارة المستدامة والعمارة الخضراء ولك مني خالص التحيه 
Arch.Hesham Al-Kamal


----------



## zoromba (3 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## zoromba (7 يناير 2008)

00000000000


----------



## معمارية تعرف ربها (8 يناير 2008)

روعه فى التصميم والاخراج ماشاء الله جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## zoromba (9 يناير 2008)

thanx very much


----------



## التصميم الجيد (9 يناير 2008)

مع الإعتذار .... أنا لا أجد به جديدا ويخلوا من وحدة التصميم المتناغمه والتي تعطي للتصميم قوته وجماله ....... رجاءا أن تخرج من وحدة الكتله وتهتم بالمسطح ............. أرجوا أن يؤخذ نقدي بعين الإعتبار .............. ولكن الإخراج أكثر من رائع ... وفقك الله


----------



## أبوالوليد (9 يناير 2008)

جميل جدا موفق في المشاريع القادمه

بس لو عملت إضاءه للمنظور اللي أخذته كأنه في الليل

يطلع جمييل جدا اتمنى تجرب

ودمتم..


----------



## م حسناء (10 يناير 2008)

فعلا تستحق انك تتفاخر بتصميمك الرائع


----------



## mohamed fouad (10 يناير 2008)

شكله جميل واستخدام كاسرات الشمس شئ جيد لكن باقي البلانات غي واضحة لتحديد الاتجاه الوظيفي فكثير من المهندسين يهتم بالشكل دون الوظيفة اتمنى ان تكون الوظيفة جيدة مثل هذه الكتلة واتمنى لك التوفيق والتميز


----------



## ALMANSOUR (10 يناير 2008)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله وبالتوفيق


----------



## zoromba (11 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## asmaanada (12 يناير 2008)

الفندق رائع جدا


----------



## البرق الصامت (13 يناير 2008)

جميييييييييييييييل و رااااااااااااااااائع للغاية
وفقك الله


----------



## فراس فراس (13 يناير 2008)

تصميم جيد سلمت يداك


----------



## رومية (15 يناير 2008)

بسم الله ما شاء الله
مجهود رائع :12: :12: 
بس المشروع دة قدمته امتى


----------



## zoromba (15 يناير 2008)

وانا طالب فى سنة تانية عمارة


----------



## sasy0o0o (15 يناير 2008)

ماشاء الله عليك


----------



## دينا عبدالمعطي (15 يناير 2008)

الف شكر:68:


----------



## البندقداري (18 يناير 2008)

ربنا يارب يبارك فيك وفي شغلك ويارب أبقي زيك


----------



## zoromba (18 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هالردود الجملية


----------



## zoromba (20 يناير 2008)

الحمد لله الحمد لله


----------



## zoromba (28 يناير 2008)

الحمد لله الحمد لله


----------



## zoromba (4 فبراير 2008)

الحمد لله الحمد لله


----------



## الجبل الاشم (4 فبراير 2008)

ارحمنا يا عم زرومبه ...مش كل شوية تدخل وتخلي موضوعك في المقدمه ....زهقنا بأه


----------



## zoromba (11 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## zoromba (12 فبراير 2008)

هههههههههههههه


----------



## zoromba (26 فبراير 2008)

الجبل الاشم قال:


> ارحمنا يا عم زرومبه ...مش كل شوية تدخل وتخلي موضوعك في المقدمه ....زهقنا بأه



ايه ياعم الظريف خفة الدم ديه


----------



## zoromba (6 مارس 2008)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## elkplawy (7 مارس 2008)

لا ماشاء الله تسلم ايدك


----------



## zoromba (19 مارس 2008)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (31 مارس 2008)

thnxxxxxxxx kteeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## صفا الغنيمى (2 أبريل 2008)

لا بجد كويس ماشاء الله


----------



## zoromba (11 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير على الاهتمام والرد


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (11 أبريل 2008)

ماشاء الله لاقوة الابالله


----------



## بيشوى مهندس معمارى (11 أبريل 2008)

good hotel with nice presentation


----------



## APOLLO66 (13 أبريل 2008)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## ميدو وليد (14 أبريل 2008)

besara7a 7agat gamela 5ales


----------



## المعمارى نور الدين (14 أبريل 2008)

مشروع فوق العاده من مهندس فوق العاده


----------



## zoromba (7 مايو 2008)

thnxxxxxxxx


----------



## zoromba (7 مايو 2008)

thnxxxxxxxx


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (8 مايو 2008)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله
الله يوفقك يارب


----------



## first-arch (9 مايو 2008)

جميل جدا وتسلم على هذا الجهد


----------



## الوسام الماسى (16 مايو 2008)

مجهود رائع الى الامام


----------



## zoromba (30 يوليو 2008)

انا الحمد لله بقيت مهندس رسمى
واتخرجت الحمد لله


----------



## zoromba (16 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خيرعلى على هالتعليقات


----------



## agms909 (16 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم كيف حالك
انامهندس معمارى اجيد عمل ألاظهار المعمارى 
للمراسلة
AGMS909atGMAIL.COM


----------



## zoromba (19 سبتمبر 2008)

الله اكبر
ما شاء الله


----------



## zoromba (6 أكتوبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير وعافية


----------



## مودرن كير (18 أكتوبر 2008)

حللللللللللللللللو


----------



## عاشقة الاحساس (19 أكتوبر 2008)

ما شاء الله


----------



## assuamro (19 أكتوبر 2008)

ما شاء الله حلو كثيييييييبر واخراج ممتاز الى الامام


----------



## فرسان الهندسة (19 أكتوبر 2008)

وفقك الله في الاعمال المقبلة


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (19 أكتوبر 2008)

ماشاء اللة على هذا الفكر المعماري المميز ....شكرا لك


----------



## سمر الكيالي (20 أكتوبر 2008)

جهود مباركة--سلمت الايادي---الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## البرق الصامت (20 أكتوبر 2008)

ما شاء الله اللهم لا حسد 

انا طالبة سنة ثانية ومشروعي بعد فندق فاذا تفضلت بمساعدتي:11: لان عندي صعوبة فابتكار فكرة جديدة للفندق تميز فندقي عن الباقي وايضا عندي صعوبة في توزيع السيرفيز فالمبنى:18:

وشاكرة لك كثير الشكر :84:


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (22 أكتوبر 2008)

حلو كتير بالتوفيق نشالله


----------



## zoromba (14 نوفمبر 2008)

http://eng-m-zoro.blogspot.com/


----------



## سـليمان (14 نوفمبر 2008)

جميل جـ،ــــــــــــــــــــــدا


----------



## فارس ون (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*ما شاء الله تسلم الايادي *​


----------



## looraanss (15 نوفمبر 2008)

ما شاء الله عنك... التصميم روعة والبريزينتيشن تبعوا كمان بيجنن
اذا بتسمح البلانات عشان انا عندي تصميم فندق وبتمنى استفيد من خبرتك


----------



## archjamal (18 فبراير 2010)

هذا رأي آخر يقول والقول لي:

جهد طيب في الإخراج ولكن في الواقع عمر هذا المبنى قصير

وكثلهُ ذات حمل كبير وجماله قصر أيما تقصير

وخذها مني هي شينه بس عملك جميل


----------



## archjamal (18 فبراير 2010)

والموضوع قدم ومني التأخير


تقبل مروري


----------



## mohamed2009 (18 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## hermione (19 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله ما شاء الله مجهود راااااائع


----------



## architect one (19 فبراير 2010)

سلمت يداك وبارك الله بك .


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2010)

مبني مميز معماريا , أري أن كتل المبني و الكاسرات الخارجية تناسب أكثر مبني أداري


----------



## hananfadi (20 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على الصور 
و في الحقيقة هناك الكثير من المواضيع القديمة التي تستحق لفت مثل هده


----------



## lomear (20 فبراير 2010)

تصميم رائع


----------



## zoromba (8 مارس 2010)

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## zoromba (8 مارس 2010)

مهندس معمارى بابو ظبى يعرض اعماله


----------

